# fish recipe



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

This is not my recipe but one I found and tried.It is pretty tasty.

http://www.fivemilelake.com/cooktrout.htm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, that was a cool pictorial.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll have to try that one.

Thanks.

sawsman


----------

